# Como hacer entrada para equipo,caso especial



## luxdancer (May 23, 2008)

hola a mi equipo le pasa esto


1º no tiene entrada auxiliar y quiero escuchar el mp3 en la radio ya que tiene buen amplificador y se escucha re fuerte (pero no tengo entrada auxiliar) ni rca ni jack osea la tipica mic1 mic 2 para microfono

2º yo haria lo del cassete adaptador que tiene el plug in en la punta ( pero hay un problema) de un momento para el otro mi vieja rompio la cassetera . es decir meto un cassette y empieza a funcionar, los cabezales giran la cinta pasa y es mas abajo tiene un contador analogico con numeritos y sigue contando a medida que el cassete avanza PERO NO REPRODUCE SONIDO ALGUNO DEL CASSETE
es decir anda pero no reproduce.
entonces lo del cassete adaptador no me serviria no? por que no anda la casetera.

3º se podria hacer lo del transmisor de frecuencia de auto FM para una radio comun? por que compro eso para el auto y de paso lo uso para mi radio


4º podria hacer lo soldar cables al cabezal de la cassetera pero si no me anda la cassettera tengo miedo de aser todo eso al pedo . aunque kapas no tenga nada que ver con el problem ese de que no reproduce y si anda.

y por ultimo podria aser lo del potenciometro y el plug in y la llave inversora

quE ME RECOMIENDAN?

MUCHAS GRACIAS ELECTRONIC BOYS


PD: tengo salida para auriculares

con esa salida no puedo invertirla o algo para aserla entrada?

es decir si conecto un mp3 a la salida auricular no pasaria nada no?


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2008)

Hola.
Imagino que haz usado un cassette limpia cabezal, sí no es así, debes hacerlo.
Sí ya lo haz hecho, y no suena, prueba tocar los contactos de los cables que llegan al cabezal y debe producirse un ruido, sí esto ocurre el amplificador del cabezal está bueno.
Esto quiere decir que debes cambiar el cabezal e imagino que se soluciona todo.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Yo tengo tu respuesta.
primero, una salida es una salida, nunca jamas sera entrada, ni aun invirtiendo nada.
la salida para auriculares dejala asi.
lo que tienes que hacer si t animas es abrir tu equipo y revisando bien t daras cuenta que los dos microfonos, en algun punto convergen, se unen. ahi esta la entrada del preamplificador, de cada union de los microfonos tomas una salida para hacert una entrada para el mp3, obviamente lo haras con cable blindado o mallado. tomas del positivo de cada mic, al positivo de tu cable y del neutro o tierra, la malla del cable. luego, t compras un jack hembra para chasis, esos cuadraditos chiquitos tiene que ser stereo, y lo sueldas todo donde corresponde.
si no sabes como se hace busca en el foro hay un post editado por i de como conectarlo.

luego haces un agujerito en el chasis del amplificador y colocas ahi el jack.

nos vemos
espero q t sirva de algo.


----------



## luxdancer (May 23, 2008)

no nunca use un cassette limpiador 

calculo que podria arreglarlo por que la cassetera funciona perfectamente

y cuales serian los cables que tengo que tocar para que haga ruido esplicame bien


----------



## maiizOro (May 23, 2008)

no pierdes nada con intentar el paso tres


podria funcionar....








zaludos...


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2008)

Hola.
Tu radio tiene entrada de micrófono, si es así, puedes usar esa entrada.
Te mando un bosquejo del cabezal, no es muy bueno.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luxdancer (May 26, 2008)

los microfonos o el potenciometro de volumen =S

?

para sacar el aux


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 27, 2008)

para estar seguro y tranquilo puedes releer mi mensaje, soy dj draco, t respondi 2do.

si eso no t ayuda...intentare con algo mas.

saludos.


----------



## luxdancer (May 31, 2008)

osea draco 

vos decis que lo abra me fije dnd se unen los dos clbes del mic y ahi empalme un cable y en la punta le pongo un jack.
el cual enchufaria en el mp3

aora tendria que poner en tape para que se escuhe el mp3?

y otra cosa mas por que la radio va a terer (2) microfonos?

creo que solo tiene uno que seria el grabador de voz.

explicame bien cuales son los microfonos i me mando a aserlo dale gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

ok, si solo hay 1 mic, en el positivo, unes las dos entradas de tu jack, a traves de una resistencias de 22K. y en el de masa unes la masa.

y listo.

ese microfono es del grabador? si es asi no t servira hacer eso.
yo creia q era un mic de esos q vos hablas cuando queres, mientras suena la musica y todo.


----------



## luxdancer (Jun 4, 2008)

no claro es grabador de voz



que puedo aser?

con el potenciometro no se puede aser nada?


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Jun 8, 2008)

mira tenes que buscar la salida del amplificador de cabezas de las casseteras, levantarle la entrada y ahi conectar el cable stereo con el jack para el mp3 y despues fijate que tiene una llave que conmuta en la cassetera cuando le das al play que la pone a funcionar le sacas la llave que tiene la cassetera y le pones una de afuera cuando queres escuchar el mp3 la pones en on y conectas y tendria que andar. fijate y decime y vemos como podemos hacer.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

Respecto a grabador que no anda.

Primero limpiale el cabezal con un isopo y alcohol isopropílico , por ahí te dejaron un dibujito  de como es.

Hacé la prueba de poner un casette y grabar a ver si se arregla .

Una vez un técnico amigo le había cambiado el integrado del pre de reproducción  y la llave que cambiaba de radio a grabador y el grabador seguía sin reprodicir nada de audio ... la radio funcionaba perfecta. 

Justo llego a visitarlo mientras se arrancaba los pelos por no poder sacarlo funcionando.

A mi ya una vez me había pasado algo parecido , así que abro la tapa de la casetera , le meto el dedo en la traba de grabación y le doy: RECORD - STOP - RECORD - STOP  como 10 veces , le meto un casette , PLAY y sale a los gritos .

Mi amigo toma el integrado y la llave que había reemplazado innecesariamente y saca un alicate monstruoso del cajón !   JAJAJAJA

La falla era la llave que conmuta de PLAY a RECORD sucia 

Saludos


----------

